# Turkey lounge chair



## C2C

Didn't want to hi jack the other hunting seat/ vest thread .Saw these on the bass pro website and wondered if anyone had used them ? My dad has a hard time sitting when we call coyotes if he doesn't have some back support . We are in very open country so hiding is hard , thought maybe this would help .Sorry I don't know how to post a link for a photo


----------



## youngdon

This one ?

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Turkey-Lounger-Folding-Hunting-Chair/product/12092605235017/


----------



## fr3db3ar

I can't see those at the moment but I went with the Cabela's Kickstand Vest. It will say there are none around but you have to get the SKU and call around to stores and find one in stock, they will ship. I got mine shipped from a Cabela's in AZ.

I'm in the same boat for sitting, I can sit in this one for about 45 minutes before my butt starts to go numb.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

I'm in the same boat as well. Bad back, so have to have some support. I got a seat similar to the one at BPS that YD posted. Kinda bulky to carry around, but I threw a strap on it and just sling it over my shoulder when walking in and out of stands. Very comfortable chair to use for sure.

One thing to caution on, is that the plastic joints are kind of fragile in the cold so don't be too rough on it if you hunt in the really cold weather a lot. I haven't had issues with it yet, but my brother in law said they tend to break if you toss it around in the cold.

Overall, I'd recommend it for coyotes. I can compromise the bulk for the comfort any day.


----------



## C2C

Thanx youngdon , that is the one .


Tuffdaddy said:


> I'm in the same boat as well. Bad back, so have to have some support. I got a seat similar to the one at BPS that YD posted. Kinda bulky to carry around, but I threw a strap on it and just sling it over my shoulder when walking in and out of stands. Very comfortable chair to use for sure.
> 
> One thing to caution on, is that the plastic joints are kind of fragile in the cold so don't be too rough on it if you hunt in the really cold weather a lot. I haven't had issues with it yet, but my brother in law said they tend to break if you toss it around in the cold.
> 
> Overall, I'd recommend it for coyotes. I can compromise the bulk for the comfort any day.


Good to know that some one has the chair and likes it . Dad usually doesn't go with me when it's real cold { guess he's smarter than me } I'll get one for him and we'll be careful .


----------



## Scotty D.

Cabela's Gobbler Lounger is TOOOOO comfy... I've fallen asleep too many times in this chair...same thing as the BassPro chair.. Walmart has something similar, too... the Lounger is also out of stock, according to Cabela's online store...

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=714391


----------



## hassell

They both look WAY to comfortable, maybe on day.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Just because they say they are out of stock doesn't mean one of their stores doesn't have some. See my previous post .


----------



## Tuffdaddy

There's a few versions out there I believe. I got mine at Farm and Fleet. Might be able to find one on their website. I think it was around $20 or so.


----------



## dwtrees

Too bad you didn't have some trees around as this one would work there;

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/615145-rivers-edge-tree-lax-lounger-strap-on-tree-seat.html#.UYCS_UpmOYQ

or this one might work;

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/736642-mac-sports-camo-turkey-seat.html#.UYCTzkpmOYQ

and they are both reasonably priced.


----------



## prairiewolf

I still say, make your own. Very light, infact lighter than any store bought I have seen. Folds up and will fit in the back of a turkey vest if you dont want to carry it.size can be made to fit you and with a seat pad on a turkey vest, it is very comfortable.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Ed, I have one similar to that for ice fishing. the bottom slats fit in a 5 gallon bucket so I can sit and jig. Although a buddy made it as I'm an incompetent wood worker at best lol.


----------



## C2C

dwtrees said:


> Too bad you didn't have some trees around as this one would work there;
> http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/615145-rivers-edge-tree-lax-lounger-strap-on-tree-seat.html#.UYCS_UpmOYQ
> 
> or this one might work;
> http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/736642-mac-sports-camo-turkey-seat.html#.UYCTzkpmOYQ
> 
> and they are both reasonably priced.


Thanx for the post , that's just what I'm looking for , but they won't ship to Canada ... I'll keep looking.


----------



## LeadHead

Hey, C2C, Bass Pro FINALLY has those turkey loungers back in stock after many months of being backordered. I ordered 2 last night (gotta have a spare), in fact. Looking forward to using it this next winter and spring.


----------



## A10hunter

Cabelas has one that called the predator lounger, so you should check that out because it is very similar to Bass Pro's.


----------



## LeadHead

Yeah, it's very similar, but it's also $35 rather than $25.


----------



## A10hunter

I didn't say the price was good, lol.


----------



## LeadHead

Gotta admit, I really like the camo on the Cabela's model for predator hunting, though.


----------



## A10hunter

It is pretty cool :mrgreen:


----------



## C2C

Got me a chair from a local sports store .. Blue in color but built a little more sturdy than the basspro one .. A quick shot of camo paint and we're in business . Thanx for the replies fellas .


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

is camo really needed on a chair?

after all your body will cover it up

unless the predators are coming at you from underneath lol

and a very very very good yote killer on here has proven that camo isnt needed at all

after all we have all seen pics of him in his bright colored shirts and such that he wears when hunting


----------

